# Pilots



## 17bex (Oct 6, 2008)

I'm looking to get a PILOT for my birthday, and need some advice recommendations.

AUTO movement

At least 42mm

Plain dial preferred

NON Chrono

Leather Strap

HELP ME PLEASE !!


----------



## Andy Tims (Apr 13, 2008)

Approx budget?


----------



## 17bex (Oct 6, 2008)

Andy Tims said:


> Approx budget?


good point - was just thinking that ..

MAX Â£500


----------



## Andy Tims (Apr 13, 2008)

Some to look for

Pre owned:-

Sinn 756

One of the Fortis B-42's

Stowa Airman

or new:-

Archimede Pilot

Tourby Aviator

Christopher Ward

Steinhart Nav B

Debaufre Nav B

There are doubtless many others, but hope that helps.


----------



## 17bex (Oct 6, 2008)

Andy Tims said:


> Some to look for
> 
> Pre owned:-
> 
> ...


Thanks Andy..

ben looking at Archimede and LACO

was considering CW - but was disappointed with service response

Will look at others - cheers


----------



## ditchdiger (Jun 23, 2007)

i would of thought fortis as well

they seem to supply quite a few airforces

also i think they look the part


----------



## michaelh (Oct 1, 2007)

Archimede pilot.

Here is mine;



















And with RLT17


----------



## Pilot65 (Feb 2, 2009)

Damasko DA36 - ive one and they are superb !


----------



## 17bex (Oct 6, 2008)

Pilot65 said:


> Damasko DA36 - ive one and they are superb !


i love the damasko 36 & 37 but they are very hard to get..

I'm also drawn to the Sinn 656


----------



## langtoftlad (Mar 31, 2007)

It will come as no surprise to you that I heartily recommend Stowa

I don't think you'll beat their airman range either for value for money, quality & most importantly (to me) heritage - Stowa can trace their lineage to one of the five original manufacturers.

I also have a Steinhart, and Poljot fliegers, both are excellent but.... Stowa


----------



## Julian1066 (Feb 10, 2009)

langtoftlad said:


> It will come as no surprise to you that I heartily recommend Stowa
> 
> I don't think you'll beat their airman range either for value for money, quality & most importantly (to me) heritage - Stowa can trace their lineage to one of the five original manufacturers.
> 
> I also have a Steinhart, and Poljot fliegers, both are excellent but.... Stowa


Hi guys my name's Julian; I'm a noobie and I'm from the States. Now if you have 500 quid to play with let me suggest something from Wilson Watch Works in North Carolina. Chris Pappas is the owner and he makes these outstanding watches with German cases, sterile nav. dials with 9-eaters, and you gets your choice of a Unitas or a Seagull :lol: He assembles everything himself, does the lubing and timing and all, and for less than $450 US (mine was $365) you get a gorgeous 42mm flieger. Straps look dam' good too. You can find him on ebay.

Just to get my two cents' worth...


----------



## orionz (Feb 15, 2009)

Steinhart Nav B or Debaufre Nav B all the way. Great quality and workmanship watches at decent price.


----------



## andytyc (Sep 9, 2006)

I'd recommend Archimede.


----------



## jdsin (Feb 7, 2008)

I would certainly have a look at the Chirstopher ward if I were you.

I have the Diver and it is an excellent watch for the money. and for Â£500 you could get two.

If or when i ever get the funds That would be my first choice for a pilot.

Regards

John


----------



## 17bex (Oct 6, 2008)

jdsin said:


> I would certainly have a look at the Chirstopher ward if I were you.
> 
> I have the Diver and it is an excellent watch for the money. and for Â£500 you could get two.
> 
> ...


tried them - was a world of pain...

:cry2: :cry2: :cry2:


----------



## 17bex (Oct 6, 2008)

That Archimede does look great !!

hmmm...


----------

